# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  >  Samsung A3 2017 για ανταλλακτικά

## her

Πωλείται samsung A3 2017 χρώμα ροδακινη 
για ανταλλακτικά. Θέλει αλλαγή οθόνης + πίσω καπάκι.

----------

